# Ada 60p, the trunk



## CooKieS (3 Mar 2020)

Let’s play


----------



## Sammy Islam (3 Mar 2020)

Awesome! I've always loved the idea of a trunk scape.... Maybe i'll attempt one some day! 

Looking forward to following along! Nice job!


----------



## CooKieS (3 Mar 2020)

30minutes later...realised that it would be nice to upgrade my 60p for something deeper, but no money for that yet so...trunk v2.0...


----------



## Paul27 (4 Mar 2020)

Do like the second version but the first one is a winner for me. Find it very interesting to look at.


----------



## igirisujin (4 Mar 2020)

Nice bit of wood  Do you have any plans for the flora and overall design of the scape? 

Will you be sticking to mosses/ferns and keeping the substrate sandy?

Do you have any different sized rocks that will add some more variety and perspective to the scape?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Mar 2020)

hi
amazing piece of wood. lucky you. where did you find that?

i really like the 1st layout too but the 2nd one like you said if the tank was deeper that will look amazing. 

cheers
ryan


----------



## CooKieS (4 Mar 2020)

Paul27 said:


> Do like the second version but the first one is a winner for me. Find it very interesting to look at.



Thanks Paul, first version wasn’t even scaped, just put the wood in my sandbox and realized that it was too big for my tank, but that would look nice in a 40x40x40cm cube tank for example. 


igirisujin said:


> Nice bit of wood  Do you have any plans for the flora and overall design of the scape?
> 
> Will you be sticking to mosses/ferns and keeping the substrate sandy?
> 
> Do you have any different sized rocks that will add some more variety and perspective to the scape?



I plan to reuse the left side of my actual scape which is full of stems and Mc. The right side will be more ferns oriented...foreground will be sand but with gravel and marsilea mixed with some other carpeting plants.

I plan to use smaller stones to add detail and perspective too. 




Ryan Thang To said:


> hi
> amazing piece of wood. lucky you. where did you find that?
> 
> i really like the 1st layout too but the 2nd one like you said if the tank was deeper that will look amazing.
> ...



Thanks Ryan, found it on my fav online lfs, they call it tree forest wood, it’s heavy and looks solid, I wonder if it sink directly, I’ll have to try in my bathtub.


----------



## CooKieS (4 Mar 2020)

Here’s the v2.1


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Mar 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Here’s the v2.1


mate im glad you rescape it. it look so much better. i love the way you lay your rock look like the wood has been grown on with the rock.

i was going to say something like maybe move the rocks around or add smaller pieces but i didn't want to be rude. 

by the look of it it look like it going to be a epic layout. can't wait for the real layout

cheers
ryan


----------



## CooKieS (5 Mar 2020)

Thanks for the kind words Ryan, don’t worry about details, it’s very early days and the scape is far from what I have in mind at the moment. 

The wood is now in a big bucket of water, let’s see how many days it will take to sink...


----------



## Deano3 (5 Mar 2020)

Looks great i am really looking forward to seeing this one develp.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (10 Mar 2020)

Thanks mate,

I bought an second hand 60x40cm stand so it seems this scape will get bigger soon


----------



## CooKieS (28 Mar 2020)

Hi there,

finally...the wood sink! Time to work now


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 Mar 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Hi there,
> 
> finally...the wood sink! Time to work now


hey super excited to see the scape


----------



## CooKieS (28 Mar 2020)

Here it is, after 2 hours of work, glad I rescaped my tank instead of restarting it, the result is instantly pleasing my eyes. 

How course still a lot of tweakings to do but you got the idea


----------



## Kezzab (28 Mar 2020)

Nice.


----------



## JEK (28 Mar 2020)

Looking good. Really like the "cave" under the wood.


----------



## Paul27 (28 Mar 2020)

Looking Good. Really like it


----------



## CooKieS (29 Mar 2020)

Glad you like it guys, thanks. 

Lovestock seems to like it more too; more swimming space for the fishes, lot of biofilm to graze on for ottos and shrimps, I’m happy. 

I had to increase the power of my vivid 2 to 70% as the led is now 25cm far from the water surface, let’s see how it turns out for the plants. 

Edit: sand cleaning, gravel added, and some tweaking + Better pic;


----------



## CooKieS (1 Apr 2020)

Evening view;


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Apr 2020)

Nice view mate


----------



## Ady34 (1 Apr 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Glad you like it guys, thanks.
> 
> Lovestock seems to like it more too; more swimming space for the fishes, lot of biofilm to graze on for ottos and shrimps, I’m happy.
> 
> ...


So good, looks like a finished article. So much detail


----------



## CooKieS (2 Apr 2020)

Thanks guys!  It’s still far from what I have in mind, but the plants grows fast!

Today I made some custom shade for the vivid because I had to rise it up to fit with the wood out of the water. The plants weren’t pearling as much as before so I’ve put the vivid 2 on Full blast today...here’s the result;


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Apr 2020)

Looks amazing mate you really have caught a beautiful.veiw there I have to admit I do like the vivid it seems to work a treat did you do a full rescape


----------



## Deano3 (2 Apr 2020)

As jay says great pic and stunning tank with great colours i want my 60p now  cant until i can get to b&q , wish i got wood before all this bit i didnt know wanted one then as could have built the stand.

Looking great anyway mate
Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (3 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Looks amazing mate you really have caught a beautiful.veiw there I have to admit I do like the vivid it seems to work a treat did you do a full rescape



Thanks Mate, I'm very impressed with the performance of the vivid 2 THB, wasn't expecting that much from it regarding the price.
It was an partial rescape, the left part wasn't really touched, just some minors tweaking and trimming but all the middle and left part is new. Soil is still the old one, just Added sand and hardscape, removed 70% of the water and rescaped it in one afternoon.


Deano3 said:


> As jay says great pic and stunning tank with great colours i want my 60p now  cant until i can get to b&q , wish i got wood before all this bit i didnt know wanted one then as could have built the stand.
> 
> Looking great anyway mate
> Dean
> ...



the 60p is a great size! Thanks and good search


----------



## DeepMetropolis (3 Apr 2020)

Looks really good now!


----------



## Bryce (3 Apr 2020)

Looks fantastic!!!!


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Apr 2020)

I liked the cave before but this is better I think


----------



## CooKieS (3 Apr 2020)

DeepMetropolis said:


> Looks really good now!



Thanks! 



Bryce said:


> Looks fantastic!!!!



Thanks!




Jayefc1 said:


> I liked the cave before but this is better I think



I have to agree, the cave was to dark, no clear focal point, too busy for the fishes and a nightmare to take in picture...this is way more to my liking.


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Apr 2020)

Much more open mate and feels more natural


----------



## CooKieS (10 Apr 2020)

Hi there,

this one is running flawless, no mold on the wood (pre sinked it and critters helps), plants growing fast (already had 2 trims since rescape), thanks to the vivid running full blast and the awesome apt complete ferts by Dennis Wong...couldn’t be happier for now. 





cheers


----------



## CooKieS (21 Apr 2020)

Trimming day...again!

final shot in about 3 weeks.


----------



## CooKieS (5 May 2020)

Final shot this week, that was FAST.

After that I’ll put the light back to 60 or 70% power, lower co2 and ferts to avoid growing it too fast...


----------



## CooKieS (20 Jun 2020)

Still running 














Added 5 amano shrimps.
Lost 2 brevibora (jumpers) , won’t buy these anymore, too skittish.
Still running with apt complete but at an lower dosage.
Vivid 2 is running at 60% now, more than enough for this scape.

Ordered an new optiwhite tank (80x40x40) to replace this 60p, can’t wait!

cheers!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (20 Jun 2020)

The attention to detail on all your scapes is amazing @CooKieS 

Looking forward to whatever you create in your new 60P


----------



## Deano3 (20 Jun 2020)

80cm sounds like great dimensions to replace the 60p and have to agree detail is amazing, love your tanks mate

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov (24 Jun 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Still running
> 
> View attachment 150940
> View attachment 150941
> ...



Hi, do you run all colors on 60% or red on more ?
I ask,because i have wrgb 2 90 and run my on 70 red, 50 green and blue and can’t pop red so much. Maybe I can't match co2 to light levels.


----------



## CooKieS (29 Aug 2020)

Hi there,

happy to announce this small 60p ranked #282 at Iaplc 2020. It was fun because this tank went to 2 partial rescape until this final shot. Now the tank is sold. Congrats to all participants.

hope you’ll enjoy it;





Cheers


----------



## Putney (29 Aug 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Hi there,
> 
> happy to announce this small 60p ranked #282 at Iaplc 2020. It was fun because this tank went to 2 partial rescape until this final shot. Now the tank is sold. Congrats to all participants.
> 
> ...



Amazing shot. Congrats on IAPLC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (29 Aug 2020)

congratulations buddy.  great scape

cheers
ryans


----------



## Melll (29 Aug 2020)

Congratulations 👍


----------



## Deano3 (31 Aug 2020)

Congratulations    very well deserved mate

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Sep 2020)

Congrats and great placed for such a small tank, testament to the great aquascape you achieved with this  a better photo and a little photoshop might even got you higher


----------



## Ady34 (1 Sep 2020)

Congratulations, a great scape and a great result. Bucking the trend for big tanks too but you pack a lot of detail and sense of scale into the scape


----------



## CooKieS (1 Sep 2020)

Many thanks guys. I do find that taking an final shot with the vivid 2 on it is very hard, I may have to add additional lighting next time. 

Here’s too others shot; one final shot without the back light and one of the tank weeks later before selling it;


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Sep 2020)

Was a nice tank mate well done


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Sep 2020)

CooKieS said:


> happy to announce this small 60p ranked #282 at Iaplc 2020


Wow, that's an amazing result for such a small tank. Well done Thierry 👍


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Sep 2020)

CooKieS said:


> one of the tank weeks later


I think the plant growth there was on the money! love that shot! should have shipped it to me like that! lol


----------



## Melll (1 Sep 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Many thanks guys. I do find that taking an final shot with the vivid 2 on it is very hard, I may have to add additional lighting next time.
> 
> Here’s too others shot; one final shot without the back light and one of the tank weeks later before selling it;



Top photo is really nice  the second photo I love it


----------



## Ady34 (2 Sep 2020)

A beautiful tank mate, stunningly healthy and lived in. The fish look so at home and I particularly like the second image with a slightly more wild look. Takes some skill and vision to maintain plants in this way.


----------



## PARAGUAY (3 Sep 2020)

Well done   well deserved


----------

